
MIT scientist Regina Barzilay empowers cancer treatment with machine learning - chmaynard
http://news.mit.edu/2017/putting-data-in-the-hands-of-doctors-regina-barzilay-0216
======
gmarx
Many people and companies are working on this. The major blocker, in my
opinion, is that we don't really track outcomes rigorously and with out those,
we have no way of categorizing the training examples. Yes we do some outcomes
tracking but I would be interested in examining collection bias in those sets
and how it affects the results.

I find the claim that their NLP generated database is 98% accurate. That would
be an amazing leap forward. I hope it is true but their is a lot of
exaggeration and outright bunk in this field

~~~
photoJ
I second this. And what is the accuracy predicting?

Major funds are going into this from Obama's Cancer Moon shot.

[http://abcnews.go.com/Health/president-obamas-cancer-moon-
sh...](http://abcnews.go.com/Health/president-obamas-cancer-moon-shot-
scientists-cure-disease/story?id=36268680)

------
mark_l_watson
She gave a great keynote on this subject at NAACL 2016. The conference papers
are available online.

